

E-Ink Keyboard: Sonder Design - SalGnt
https://www.sonderdesign.com/

======
wodenokoto
The fn/control/alt/command keys ought to have been changable as well, since
they differ from system to system and I think a lot of VIM and emacs fans like
to change them.

The ~ key also change when you change locale, so that's quite unfortunate that
it is static as well.

------
tjohns
Reminds me a lot of the Optimus keyboards from Art Lebedev, except at a much
more affordable price (and no color or status bar):

[http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/popularis/](http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/popularis/)

Personally, I'm starting to get a bit burnt out by all the early pre-order
hardware sales lately, but I'm looking forward to seeing the reviews on this
thing when it ships.

------
delish
Can we get e-ink keys separately? It'd be great to solder-my-own for an
ergodox.

I'm also interested in keyboards that can _change shape_. I like the shape of
a TI-83, and I don't really like typing equations into Mathematica and LaTeX.
I don't have an plan for this, but I'm interested.

~~~
jlebrech
you'll have a lot of ribbon cables, it probably won't work very well with mech
kbs

------
SonderDesign
Thanks for the post, I'm one of the engineers.

If you have any questions drop by our site or email me at
Francisco@sonderdesign.com

------
jlebrech
VIM

